# Celty has Stage IV lymphoma



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

So sorry for your bad news, you will be in my thoughts and prayers. I hope Celty is doing well and you get to have him for a lot longer. I had a boxer with it and unfortunately was too advanced and was older (10). You have his young age in your favor. Good luck!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry. I've lost 5 dogs to cancer and I know the devastation you are feeling. I'm praying for you and your baby. Please let us know what the oncologist says.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry that Celty was diagnosed with cancer at such a young age. I can only imagine how shocking and scarey this is. Keeping Celty and you in our thoughts that the Oncologist can come up with an affective treatment plan for Celty so that you are able to enjoy more time with him that is free of pain.


----------



## Jaime2061 (Apr 1, 2013)

Update: we went to the oncologist today. We have a chemo plan which we started today. Hopefully he'll respond and it will go into remission. It is very aggressive but we're still hopeful to get maybe 9-12 quality months or at least a really good summer. He loves the beach and we'd love to give him one heck of a good summer before we have to let him go. I still can't believe I'm writing this about my baby. I couldn't believe how many young dogs were there, so sad


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Our boy. Andy, survived a long, long time with B-cell, and didn't pass away from lymphoma. Please PM me if you'd like to chat. Lymphoma is not a death sentence. Have hope. I found it here myself. We'll send you all prayers and super positive vibes. God bless.

Danny


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Celty*

I am so very sorry to hear about Celty. I will be praying for him.
Dborgers would be really good to talk to.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sending good thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry for Celty's diagnosis, but glad you found us. Danny and his journey with Andy should be most helpful and uplifting for you. Also, there are many of us here who are strong believers in the power of prayer and especially collective prayers. Celty and your family will certainly be in many of our prayers for a complete healing.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*

Danny

You might want to pm her and send your phone number and email, as she won't be able to reply to a pm from you, since she doesn't have 15 posts.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Karen519 said:


> Danny
> 
> You might want to pm her and send your phone number and email, as she won't be able to reply to a pm from you, since she doesn't have 15 posts.


Done. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Jaime2061 (Apr 1, 2013)

Thank you all so much. It's amazing how helpful it's been to share this with people that share a deep love for goldens. It's also been helpful to read other stories. Thank you for the private messages. I will definitely reach out to you dborges. I'd love to understand your journey and your experience with Andy. I hope and pray our Celty can be with us as long as possible (if he's comfortable).

I have to say I am more hopeful today. All weekend he was in an oxygen kennel. After two days of prednisone and one day of chemo he is actually hopping around trying to play chase. Such a happy site!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Good to hear he is feeling better!


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

I am so very sorry to hear about Celty. Prayers and hugs to you. Hope you can have years more with him.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Jaime,

Besides the fact you need to get to 15 posts to respond to PM's anyway, we'd love to see some pictures of Celty. When you get a chance how about doing a couple posts with pics.

Hey, you're going to have a wonderful summer of swimming and fun. The fact Celty is already responding is definitely a reason to let your heart be light. 

By all means please contact me when it's convenient for you. I left my phone number for ya in the PM. Call anytime. It's would be an honor to get to share our journey and help in any way I can.  You found the right place. GRF is chock full of the most wonderful people on the planet. We're here for ya as you move forward


----------



## zoehow54 (Aug 28, 2011)

Zoe and I have also been where you were. I put Zoe through very agressive chemo and luckily there were no ill effects from it. I also believe changing her diet may have helped as well. My vet said there were no "cures" from lymphoma for dogs, but he has to admit that after 28 months she is probably cured. Unfortunately she's ill from something else = believe it or not a benign tumour on her face that is growing unceasingly.
When I made the decision to give her chemo it was to buy time to say goodbye since I was told 6 months was a good outcome. But here she is 4 times that amount. Luck, love who knows, I'm just so happy I made that decision at the time.
Kim


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aoe*



zoehow54 said:


> Zoe and I have also been where you were. I put Zoe through very agressive chemo and luckily there were no ill effects from it. I also believe changing her diet may have helped as well. My vet said there were no "cures" from lymphoma for dogs, but he has to admit that after 28 months she is probably cured. Unfortunately she's ill from something else = believe it or not a benign tumour on her face that is growing unceasingly.
> When I made the decision to give her chemo it was to buy time to say goodbye since I was told 6 months was a good outcome. But here she is 4 times that amount. Luck, love who knows, I'm just so happy I made that decision at the time.
> Kim


Kim: So very glad that Zoe did well with the chemo-so sorry to hear about the tumor on her face. Please keep us posted on her. I will be praying!


----------



## Jaime2061 (Apr 1, 2013)

Kim,

What an amazing story about Zoe. I'm so happy to hear you guys beat the odds and have had this time. I'm sorry to hear about the tumor so unfair. I'm curious to hear about what you feed Zoe. 

Jaime


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

*All The Best to Celty*

*Send prayers and hugs to Celty and your family.*


----------



## zoehow54 (Aug 28, 2011)

I've kept her to almost 100% protein and fat. I was buying chicken and poaching it, grated cheddar, canned N/D by Hill's and dry food by Orijen (wild boar!) I throw in a cooked egg on w/ends when I'm having one, I cook liver for treats.
Right now because of her mouth, she's getting it all mushed up. I was told by my vet that some research was showing that dogs with cancer should get the fat and protein and very little carbs. 
Good luck with Celty and don't give up hope


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Very sorry to read that Zoe has a benign tumor on her face. But am estactic to read that she is at the 28 month mark. That is amazing!!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Continuing to keep Celty in our thoughts and prayers!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Celty is lucky to have people who care about her as you so obviously do. Many dogs have beaten the odds and survived lymphoma with the help of chemo and small changes in diet. Don't take the diagnosis as anything more than a reason to 'fight fight fight' .. and have as much fun with Celty as possible while living in the moment, like she does. 

As you already know, for goldens fun is anything at all ... from a nice belly rub/scratch to getting a treat to outdoor activities. As long as they're doing it with you the world is perfect.

You'll have a lot of support here and many people praying for and sending super positive vibes your way


----------



## Jaime2061 (Apr 1, 2013)

Thank you for the info on the diet. I'd do anything to make him happy and healthy. He is soooo hungry but I guess the prednisone will do that.

Celty is still doing so much better then last weekend albiet not himself. He's kind of a loner and wants to be alone most of the time outside. He wants me out there too but seems to just need lots of pats and alone time. He's always loved being out there all day but he's definitely a little lost. He stands at the door to come in but won't come in He's breathing good and eating great though.

Danny, thanks for the continued support. Im hoping to call this week.


----------



## Jaime2061 (Apr 1, 2013)

Celty is in week two of Chemo. Had a really rough night breathing Tuesday but changed the meds and doing better now. Need this chemo to start working soon. **** Cancer is so aggressive just buying time until the chemo kicks in. Still can't believe my baby is going through this.

Good news is we just learned its not in his marrow and its b-cell. It's something!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Good luck to you, I hope Celty responds to Chemo well... I lost my Ginger girl at age 5 to lymphoma... it is way too young.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so glad that Celty doesn't have it in his marrow! Continuing to keep Celty in our thoughts and prayers that the chemo kicks the cancer in the pants.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Celty*



Jaime2061 said:


> Celty is in week two of Chemo. Had a really rough night breathing Tuesday but changed the meds and doing better now. Need this chemo to start working soon. **** Cancer is so aggressive just buying time until the chemo kicks in. Still can't believe my baby is going through this.
> 
> Good news is we just learned its not in his marrow and its b-cell. It's something!


Praying for Celty and you!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Just stopped by to check on sweet Celty and wish you a good weekend! Hope that Celty feels well enough to do a few of the things that he loves.


----------



## Jaime2061 (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi Everyone!

Celty's hanging in and fighting for sure. He is very strong and I really think he has this fight in him. He got a reduced chemo this week because of his white count. On a positive note his lymph nodes are back to normal and he's been on reduced prednisone and breathing ok. His heart sounded funny so they're concerned. He's sooo hungry and really not himself. He looks so great but Im starting to ? This is the right thing to do. He just seems so lost and not knowing what to do with himself. I wouldn't stop but it just kills me to see him change so much. That said there are small moments in each day he's his old self chasing a ball or loving some pats. I'm just venting but this is so very hard.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Prednisone is a steroid. High doses would increase anyone's appetite. As to his acting differently right now, go play ball with him. As he begins the lower doses you should see your old boy back.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending healing vibes and prayers, hope his young age is an advantage in this hard fight and your boy will be a winner.


----------



## Jaime2061 (Apr 1, 2013)

If you want to see some pics of Celt I think this link will work. I haven't figured out how to post them in the thread just yet or I should say I haven't had time. 

Heading to Oncologist today for hopefully Celty's 4th treatment. He has been doing better the last few days albiet still very very hungry. Hopefully we can wean him off the prednisone soon He got into a major fight with my other golden over a cookie Poor baby is so hungry but no matter what I give him he's still hungry. Chin up!

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/members/37409-jaime2061-albums4033-celty.html


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

I love pictures #1,3 and 10.... Celty is a handsome boy


----------



## Jaime2061 (Apr 1, 2013)

It's been a bit since I've given a Celty update. He had a great few weeks and we've been so happy to have him back. We were so happy and positive and looking forward to a great summer. We went to the oncologist for his weekly visit for chemo and were shocked to hear that his lymph nodes are large again. We're still waiting on the results but I think we know where this is going. I'm beyond upset. It's just so unfair, we were so hoping to do this just to give him one hell of a last summer. We also couldn't give him chemo because his white count was too low. Honestly, I don't know what's next but I fear his time is soon. This cancer he has is so aggressive it seems like the chemo can catch up 

Thank you all for your posts along this journey our ours. It certainly has been a great help.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Sorry to hear that news:-( think some extra spoiling is needed.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am sorry that things are not looking great. Praying for Celty, praying for a miracle to happen.


----------



## Jaime2061 (Apr 1, 2013)

Last time I posted Celty had come out of remission after a short 2 weeks. His lymph nodes were very large. We have since changed to the MAPP treatment and are attacking the cancer as aggressive as we can. The nodes came right down and Celty is holding up great (fingers crossed). He is true to himself and a stranger would never know how hard he's fighting. I'm so happy to still have my best bud fighting and doing well He is more attached to me and never leaves my side which I'm enjoying. Maybe we'll even be lucky enough to get into remission again.......lots of prayers!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Celty as you go through this journey together.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm just catching up on this thread. I am so sorry about Celty's cancer diagnosis. It sounds like he's really fighting it though and you are doing everything you can to help your boy. Please know I'm sending prayers for Celty and also for you and your family.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Celty*



Jaime2061 said:


> Last time I posted Celty had come out of remission after a short 2 weeks. His lymph nodes were very large. We have since changed to the MAPP treatment and are attacking the cancer as aggressive as we can. The nodes came right down and Celty is holding up great (fingers crossed). He is true to himself and a stranger would never know how hard he's fighting. I'm so happy to still have my best bud fighting and doing well He is more attached to me and never leaves my side which I'm enjoying. Maybe we'll even be lucky enough to get into remission again.......lots of prayers!


Praying so hard for Celty and you!


----------



## Jaime2061 (Apr 1, 2013)

It's been a while since I've posted an update. Celty is "knock on wood" in remission again! He has been great playing with the energy of a puppy. We can't even keep up with him. He is off any specific protocol and just being treated with one drug (only thing he responds to). I think he can only get two more treatments due to effects on heart but we're staying positive. He still has some troubles eating but we cook him food everyday and he is losing his fur. He is so funny and makes us laugh all day. So blessed for the last 5 weeks since they told us he wouldn't make it past June. It's such a roller coaster of news and emotions but happy for this special summer together! Hope you all are well. Sorry I disappeared for a bit.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Really good to hear Cealty is doing so well. 

Hope he continues to do so and you have many days together.


----------



## Jaime2061 (Apr 1, 2013)

This past weekend my beloved Celty turned for the worse overnight and was choking with Lymph nodes the size of baseballs (literally overnight). It was a holiday weekend so it took some time for us to hear back from the Dr. It was also my daughters 1st Birthday party and I could do nothing but console my poor Celty. Finally they called him in some prednisone and his nodes quickly went down to golf balls (the choking stopped). He is actually still very true to himself albeit he has a lot less energy.

We went in for a consult yesterday and they confirmed our fears. Celty is losing his battle. The cancer is just so aggressive nothing is helping us get ahead anymore. They recommended that it was time to stop chemo and just make him comfortable for whatever time he has left. I knew this day would come but I am still not even close to being ready. I know many of you have gone through this and feel the same as I do about my Celty. I just can't describe how badly my heart hurts and my throat. I'm sure we will get through this and I'm sure with time it will get better but it's just so overwhelming. I can't imagine my life and home without our baby. My 3 year old keeps saying the cutest things which brings a short smile to our faces. Mommy "why does Celty have to go? What will we do without Celty? If he will be better at the rainbow bridge he can come back right?" 

I'm so fearful of the next couple weeks. I pray for Celty and I pray for the strength to get through this and still be a good Mom to my two young children and my other 5 year old Golden. I want to thank you all for sharing your stories. It certainly provides comfort and hope that we will get through this. Thanks for your support.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry to hear this about Celty-my thoughts and prayers are with you.

I pray you will have the strength and courage to make the decision you are faced with. 

It's the hardest thing I've ever had to do and I've done too many times.

I'll be thinking about you.


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

So very sorry Celty, you and your family are having to go through this. We lost our beautiful 7 year old Liberty in May to cardiac hemangiosarcoma. I know your pain. Do your best to enjoy the time you have left with your beautiful baby and know that you gave him the best life filled with love and happiness.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I am sorry to hear this news.

Prayers for strength, courage and Peace are headed your way. I had to make that decision twice in the last year....hugs to you!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I was just thinking about my situation with Daisy back in July when she was diagnosed with terminal cancer, when I read your post here. Early July, in the blink of an eye my world went from good to unfathomable. I was just like you -- not ready, heartbroken, terrified. How did I get through that ensuing last month, taking care of her, trying to process all that was happening and was going to happen. Was just thinking this morning about all of this when I read your post.

I think you will find that you will rally for Celty. As a hero would, because that's where your heart is and Celty needs that from you now. You will find your way, somehow, every day. For Celty.

It's okay to be afraid, it's okay to be all the things that you are and that your priorities shift a bit in the coming weeks. You will find the strength because, as cruel as it is, you have to for Celty. 

I'm so sorry you're going through this, it's heart wrenching.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

So sorry to hear this latest news, I remember going through this myself, one day Hali's lymph nodes swelled so badly she was drooling, took her to the E-vet, got some prednisone. The next day she was a bit better with less swelling. The following day we were back to square one and I had to let her go to the bridge. It is very hard but to see them suffer is so much more difficult. Please know that we all are in your corner and support you as you go down this path. It is so unfair to this wonderful breed to be so plagued with cancers. Hopefully the Morris Foundation's research will find an answer for this in the very near future. You will be in my thoughts.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Awwww...my heart is breaking for you. These days I cry for all of us...the pain is almost too much to bear. 

I have no words of encouragement...just my tears for you and your family and Celty, brave boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Celty*



Jaime2061 said:


> This past weekend my beloved Celty turned for the worse overnight and was choking with Lymph nodes the size of baseballs (literally overnight). It was a holiday weekend so it took some time for us to hear back from the Dr. It was also my daughters 1st Birthday party and I could do nothing but console my poor Celty. Finally they called him in some prednisone and his nodes quickly went down to golf balls (the choking stopped). He is actually still very true to himself albeit he has a lot less energy.
> 
> We went in for a consult yesterday and they confirmed our fears. Celty is losing his battle. The cancer is just so aggressive nothing is helping us get ahead anymore. They recommended that it was time to stop chemo and just make him comfortable for whatever time he has left. I knew this day would come but I am still not even close to being ready. I know many of you have gone through this and feel the same as I do about my Celty. I just can't describe how badly my heart hurts and my throat. I'm sure we will get through this and I'm sure with time it will get better but it's just so overwhelming. I can't imagine my life and home without our baby. My 3 year old keeps saying the cutest things which brings a short smile to our faces. Mommy "why does Celty have to go? What will we do without Celty? If he will be better at the rainbow bridge he can come back right?"
> 
> I'm so fearful of the next couple weeks. I pray for Celty and I pray for the strength to get through this and still be a good Mom to my two young children and my other 5 year old Golden. I want to thank you all for sharing your stories. It certainly provides comfort and hope that we will get through this. Thanks for your support.


Praying for Celty and you. I am so sorry.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

I am so sorry :'(
For me the unknowns about the end were the most painful. Just take one step at a time. Try to live in the present as Celty does

We have to remember that our pups are only borrowed from heaven and at some point they deserve to go home and enjoy being totally whole again and free from the restrictions of this world and be rewarded for all of their hard work.

May you all be granted a gentle and soothing farewell when the time is right. 
Sending you waves of peace, love and healing light.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Thinking of you and Celty. Sending hugs and prayers.


----------



## walter1956 (Feb 15, 2013)

I don't know what to said but, I'm sorry for your bad news. This Forum has helped me with word's I can't explain, I hope the people here can help you through this terrible time.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Sending thoughts and prayers to you and Celty.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

My heart is aching reading your last post. Sending good vibes and prayers, so wish I could do more. Hugs to you and Celty.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Celty*

Holding you and Celty in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Chance Benjamin (Jan 28, 2012)

Thoughts and prayers to your family and Celty. A rush of emotions comes to mind when I read your posts. Wishing you happy times together with belly rubs.


----------



## Jaime2061 (Apr 1, 2013)

Thank you all for your kind words. As difficult as this time is there is some comfort in your words and experiences.

Celty is such a trooper and still holding on well. He's still pretty true to himself. Spending every minute possible with him. The lump in my throat is bigger each day but based on your comments I'm confident we will know when it's time.

Thank you all!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Jaime, my heart breaks for you, knowing each and every emotion you're feeling about your precious boy. Try very hard not to let Celty see that you're upset (I know, almost an impossible task) since he'll pick up on your sorrow. I hope you have many more quality days making sweet memories. Take loads of photos of your kiddos and that handsome dog so they, too, will have the memories....


----------



## Jaime2061 (Apr 1, 2013)

Yesterday out beloved Celty lost his battle with Lymphoma. Similar to many of the stories I've read Celty had a great day on Friday. We played, he ate well and we went for a great walk. The next day he woke up and seemed ok. Then he turned in the blink of an eye. He couldn't open his eyes and his breathing became labored. He loved being pet and seemed to cry while I held him. It was obvious it was time but it was still so hard. Of coarse when we got the vet he was full of energy and even opened his eyes but the vet assured us it was time and that he'd have a really tough night. His passing to the bridge was very peaceful for him.

I can't stop crying and honestly don't know how this is going to get easier as everyone suggests. I have never been in this much pain (even natural childbirth is easier albeit it has a happy ending). Again I thank you all for your support. I just feel so lost and so over whelmed. I don't know what to do with myself or how to stop crying. Our other Golden is also very lost and has this empty look on him. He woke me up several times to be pet last night which I gladly did. I guess for now it's just one day at a time.


----------



## Goldenssobeautiful (May 22, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss! I have no words...I still feel empty at times since we put our guy down past march...I agree day by day! You are in my thoughts!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. The hardest thing we have to do is say goodbye. Play hard at the Bridge, sweet Celty.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jaime*



Jaime2061 said:


> Yesterday out beloved Celty lost his battle with Lymphoma. Similar to many of the stories I've read Celty had a great day on Friday. We played, he ate well and we went for a great walk. The next day he woke up and seemed ok. Then he turned in the blink of an eye. He couldn't open his eyes and his breathing became labored. He loved being pet and seemed to cry while I held him. It was obvious it was time but it was still so hard. Of coarse when we got the vet he was full of energy and even opened his eyes but the vet assured us it was time and that he'd have a really tough night. His passing to the bridge was very peaceful for him.
> 
> I can't stop crying and honestly don't know how this is going to get easier as everyone suggests. I have never been in this much pain (even natural childbirth is easier albeit it has a happy ending). Again I thank you all for your support. I just feel so lost and so over whelmed. I don't know what to do with myself or how to stop crying. Our other Golden is also very lost and has this empty look on him. He woke me up several times to be pet last night which I gladly did. I guess for now it's just one day at a time.


Jaime

I am so very sorry about Celty. I know the pets left behind grieve, just as we do. I hope coming here and talking about Celty helps you heal. My Smooch and Snobear are having fun playing with him. I'm going to add his name to the 2013 Golden Ret. Rainbow Bridge list!


----------



## zoehow54 (Aug 28, 2011)

So sad to read of Celty's passing. I won't tell you time will heal although it probably will. It's been 4 months since Zoe's passing and I still cry when I see her picture or see another golden. Getting Zeke my English spaniel and Ben the cat very shortly after her passing has made it easier. Having a dog go through cancer you recognize how important every day was with them. It sounds like Celty did the same as Zoe fine one minute and ready to go the next. Just remember all the good times, the fun times and those times when they drive you crazy! Keep Celty in your heart always. The one thing I'm slowly learning though after these months is to let new memories join in the fun, but the new ones only join the old ones, they can never replace them. My heart is breaking with yours as those special dogs have such a large place in them.
Kim (Zoe's mom)


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry to hear Celty has passed, my heart aches for you.

My thoughts and prayers are with you during this sad and difficult time. 

Godspeed sweet boy.


----------



## Jaime2061 (Apr 1, 2013)

Karen, thank you for adding Celty to the list. Murphy is so lost and sad and won't go outside alone. I've taken him everywhere with me but he still just so sad. I'm sure it will take time for him as well. He really only played with Celty (not us). Celty played with everyone. So I'm not sure how to engage Murphy but we'll figure it out in time I hope.

Thanks to you all for the kind words. It really is comforting.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so very sorry to hear of Celty's passing, and at such a young age. I lost my first girl to Osteoscaroma almost 30 years ago. I still can tear up sometimes thinking about her, she was wonderful. But they are tears of joy as her memories bring a smile to my lips. Time will help heal, and so will Murphy's love. Sending you strength.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so very sorry that you lost beautiful Celty! Keeping you in our thoughts at this sad time.


----------



## FAL guy (Jun 11, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear of Celty's new journey. My Red is going through the same thing and it is so hard. I am praying for you to come to some peace knowing you gave Celty a great life and he is waiting patiently at the bridge.


----------



## Jaime2061 (Apr 1, 2013)

FAL Guy I'm so very sorry you are going through this. It is so heart wrenching. I am still in a bit of disbelief that this really happened. I see and hear Celty everywhere and am reminded so often. I miss him more then words can say and my heart is so sad. We did give him a great life I just feel so guilty it was so short. 

Ill be thinking of you as you go through this difficult time


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. Celty will live in your heart forever!! RIP sweet Celty. I am also thinking of Murphy as he grieves.


----------



## Jaime2061 (Apr 1, 2013)

SanyK, thank you! Murphy had a really tough first week but seems a little better. I'm surprised how fast he's bounced back. He still won't go out alone which is sad and he won't play but he's wagging his tail.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm so sorry you lost your beautiful Celty last week. He was taken far too soon. My heart goes out to you, your family and Murphy. Run free sweet boy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jaime*



Jaime2061 said:


> Karen, thank you for adding Celty to the list. Murphy is so lost and sad and won't go outside alone. I've taken him everywhere with me but he still just so sad. I'm sure it will take time for him as well. He really only played with Celty (not us). Celty played with everyone. So I'm not sure how to engage Murphy but we'll figure it out in time I hope.
> 
> Thanks to you all for the kind words. It really is comforting.


Jaime: It is really heartbreaking-animals REALLY DO miss one another and grieve, too!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beloved Celty.


----------



## Jaime2061 (Apr 1, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Jaime: It is really heartbreaking-animals REALLY DO miss one another and grieve, too!


This is my first experience with two dogs and its so sad to watch. I feel so bad and we can't get him to play. He really only wrestled and ran with Celty. Celty did everything he never stopped acting like a puppy. Murph had a rough start in life so we're not sure he got to really be a puppy. Murph used to houl everytime Celty got sick. They hurt like we do I guess. Poor thing. Thinking of a puppy in late winter early spring.


----------



## Michele4 (Oct 28, 2012)

So sorry to hear about your loss of Celty. Way too young and so unfair. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jaime*



Jaime2061 said:


> This is my first experience with two dogs and its so sad to watch. I feel so bad and we can't get him to play. He really only wrestled and ran with Celty. Celty did everything he never stopped acting like a puppy. Murph had a rough start in life so we're not sure he got to really be a puppy. Murph used to houl everytime Celty got sick. They hurt like we do I guess. Poor thing. Thinking of a puppy in late winter early spring.


Jaime

I'm sure Murph will be happy to get a brother or sister.


----------



## Jaime2061 (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks Karen! We decided to get a puppy and he shoul be with us in late December. I'm so excited for Murph and my Son. Murph actially played with some labs at the beach which really confirmed my decision. It will be tough on me but worth it (I have a 1 yo that doesn't sleep). Anyway I've been especially sad about Celty ever since. I just keep hearing him crying and feel like he wasn't ready. His heart really wasn't and I feel so guilty for putting him down. It is so strange how it all happened. I took him for a walk the night before and he was sooo happy and energetic. The next day he couldn't really open his eyes & would cry as I held him where he was hiding under the kids slide. I just can't stop thinking about it. Sorry for the ramble I'm just really having a tough weekend.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Sorry you are having a tough weekend. Please don't feel guilty about helping Celty go to the bridge. You would not have wanted to see him in more pain. They say a day early is better than a day late. You loved him and did what was best. He knows that and will always be with you!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jaime*



Jaime2061 said:


> Thanks Karen! We decided to get a puppy and he shoul be with us in late December. I'm so excited for Murph and my Son. Murph actially played with some labs at the beach which really confirmed my decision. It will be tough on me but worth it (I have a 1 yo that doesn't sleep). Anyway I've been especially sad about Celty ever since. I just keep hearing him crying and feel like he wasn't ready. His heart really wasn't and I feel so guilty for putting him down. It is so strange how it all happened. I took him for a walk the night before and he was sooo happy and energetic. The next day he couldn't really open his eyes & would cry as I held him where he was hiding under the kids slide. I just can't stop thinking about it. Sorry for the ramble I'm just really having a tough weekend.


Jaime

You did the right and loving thing for Celty! You couldn't let him suffer!!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I am so incredibly sorry. It's just not fair


----------

